# Help!



## Lewdogg3 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, I need some help. I am a ball python breeder and don't know much about tort's. A family friend knew someone that was moving out of state and they had a tort, She brought it over and since I am into reptiles and such she figured I'd know what to do and how to care for it. She didn't even tell me what it was or anything. Can you please help me identify this little guy or girl. 


















Thanks again!


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 27, 2009)

Its a desert tortoise....


----------



## Lewdogg3 (Jul 27, 2009)

Millerlite said:


> Its a desert tortoise....




just a desert tort? No specific type?


----------



## CGKeith (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, Gopherus agassizii, a native. They are a protected species.

What State are you in?


----------



## Lewdogg3 (Jul 27, 2009)

CGKeith said:


> Yes, Gopherus agassizii, a native. They are a protected species.
> 
> What State are you in?




I'm in California, What should I do with it?


----------



## CGKeith (Jul 27, 2009)

Lewdogg3 said:


> CGKeith said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Gopherus agassizii, a native. They are a protected species.
> ...



Here is a link to some info.

http://www.tortoise.org/general/descare.html

In CA you need a permit to keep them.

I'm sure that someone from CA will chime in here shortly and get you some more info on how to proceed.


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 27, 2009)

you have a few options: you can keep him which means you need to get a permit which is pretty easy to get, or give it to a rescue that will find a home for him. Its illegal to release them in the wild.


----------



## Lewdogg3 (Jul 27, 2009)

CGKeith said:


> Lewdogg3 said:
> 
> 
> > CGKeith said:
> ...




Thanks! I appreciate it. I hope I can find a place for it.



Millerlite said:


> you have a few options: you can keep him which means you need to get a permit which is pretty easy to get, or give it to a rescue that will find a home for him. Its illegal to release them in the wild.



Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Lewdogg3:






to the forum!!

Did you want to keep the tortoise? It is perfectly legal for you to have it. You just have to register with the Department of Fish & Game. You can get the registration form from one of the chapters of the California Turtle & Tortoise Club...or you can write to the Department of Fish and Game and they will send you the form. The email address for the form is:

[email protected]

They are grass/weed eaters and you can offer the occasional treat of mulberry leaves, grape leaves, hibiscus flowers and leaves, etc. Its best for them to live outside in a secure habitat. They have an inner sense that tells them when the gate is open, so it really is a good idea for them to have their own area. From the pictures, it looks like your tortoise is fairly young. As they age and mature, they lose that brown/tan coloration and turn more grey. They are wonderful animals and get very humanized. If you decide to keep him/her, you won't be sorry. We would need a plastron shot (underside and tail) to tell if its male or female.

Yvonne


----------



## Lewdogg3 (Jul 27, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Hi Lewdogg3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW thanks! I actually have a buddy who wants him, He runs reptile shows for children. He wants he to use in his educational shows. He is going to get the permit and stuff. Thanks everyone for the quick responses!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 28, 2009)

You can contact your local chapter of the CTTC (California Turtle and Tortoise Club) Here is there website they also permit DTs. http://www.tortoise.org/


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like a happy ending (and beginning) for the tort.


----------

